# TOTW Flavors? Nutro Ultra?



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

I read through the dog food comparison thread and didn't see anyone comparing any of Taste of th Wild's different flavors. I feed the Pacific Stream kind. And our dog does well with it but if there was a better option then I would give it a shot.

Do you guys feel that one is superior to the other. I have TOTW readily available at my local store so that is what I will continue to buy. Curious if there was an opinion on the different flavors...

We also have Nutro Ultra as an option. We met a couple with a Boxer the other weekend who fed Nutro Ultra to their dog and it had the nicest coat we have EVER seen. Honestly. Anyone have any experience with this food?

*Pacific Stream -TOTW*

Protein: 25% Fat: 15%
Calories: 3,600 kcal/kg (360 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

Ingredients
Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

*High Prairie - TOTW*

Protein: 32% Fat: 18%
Calories: 3,719 kcal/kg (370 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

Ingredients
Bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

*Wetlands - TOTW*

Protein: 32% Fat: 18%
Calories: 3,750 kcal/kg (375 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

Ingredients
Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

*Nutro Ultra Holistic - *

Protein: 26% Fat: 12%
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

Ingredients
Chicken Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Ground Rice, Rice Bran, Chicken, Lamb Meal, Salmon Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Natural Flavors, Flaxseed, Oatmeal, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Soybean Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Potassium Chloride, Egg Product, Tomato Pomace, Dried Pomegranate, Dried Blueberry, Dried Avocado, Dried Cranberry, Dried Pumpkin, Dried Spinach, Dried Carrot, Salt, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, L-Carnitine, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Biotin, Copper Proteinate, Niacin Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Sodium Selenite, Beta Carotene, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement.


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

I got these reviews from Amazon.

This review is from: *Taste of the Wild Dry Dog Food, Pacific Stream Canine Formula with Smoked Salmon, 30-Pound Bag (Misc.) *
The makers of this pet food do not guarantee that their fish meal is ethoxyquin-free. They simply say, if asked, that ethoxyquin is not a listed ingredient. But pet food companies usually do not list ethoxyquin as an ingredient because it is the source of the fish meal that puts the ethoxyquin in the fish meal, not the pet food company. They do not have to list it, so they don't. The best pet foods are usually very proud of ethoxyquin free fish meal and state quite clearly that their fish meal comes from ethoxyquin free sources. I have read on many sites that people have experienced frustration in getting clear information from the company on this ethoxyquin issue. (That was my experience too.) I will never buy another bag of it. At least it's grain free, so that is very good, but there are far healthier grain free pet foods out there in my opinion. I doubt if anyone who loves their pet wants to feed them food with ethoxyqyin in it if they can afford foods that do not have it. A little research on dog food analysis and ethoxyquin will tell you why.

This review is from: _*Taste of the Wild Dry Dog Food, Pacific Stream Canine Formula with Smoked Salmon, 30-Pound Bag (Misc.)*_ 
One of the ingredients on the label is "Natural Flavors" which is glutamate in hiding. Glutamate is a neuro toxin and will eventually destroy your dog's health. The company is very deceptive. They avoid giving a direct answer. They call glutamate a vegetable extract which it indeed is, however, when one component is extracted, it becomes toxic. I will say this. My dogs like it, but that is the purpose of glutamate, a flavor enhancer.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Between those 2 options, I would go with TOTW. The Nutro is listed as a 4 star or lower, and the TOTW is listed as both a 5 and 6 stars on this site:

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you are going to spend the money I suggest TOTW.

The salmon is great for dogs with food allergies or coat issues. The bison is another one I really like.

Duck is also great for food allergies.

I would go with the Bison or Salmon I have used both and sometimes I switch between the two. BTW the dogs go crazy for the salmon!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The protein content is also lower in the Pacific Stream, something that I like when talking about the growth plate/bone formation of a pup. Too much protein in alot of these foods. Pacific Stream will be my next pup's food.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good catch! if this is a pup try to stay under 30% protein JMO


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Good catch! if this is a pup try to stay under 30% protein JMO


Well, Lisa, if you are going to say "good catch" then I must reply "good throw" because it was you and Deb, among others, that joined in the discussions some time ago about protein and its effects on bone formation. No one wants to see their pup develop leg or paw problems. It's something that I am now paranoid about LOL!!!!


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

Well that is good to hear! I have been feeding my pup the Salmon for a while now and he loves it! As soon as I put it down he scarfs it all up! 

Is anyone worried about ethoxyquin in the fish meal? Or is this not a big deal?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

mikeyg said:


> Well that is good to hear! I have been feeding my pup the Salmon for a while now and he loves it! As soon as I put it down he scarfs it all up!
> 
> Is anyone worried about ethoxyquin in the fish meal? Or is this not a big deal?


Hey Mike, use the search engine on this site and type in "TOTW ethoxyquin", then look in the thread entitled e-mail from TOTW and I think you will feel a little better. Make sure you read all the responses I am computer illiterate, or I'd bring this up on this thread, but you'll get it


----------



## maquignon (Nov 11, 2009)

The menadione that is surely in the Ultra is at least as bad as any ethoxyquin that might be in the Taste of the Wild; besides, Ultra is not even in the same class as Taste of the Wild


----------

